# Any Farm Town fans?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am loving this on ******** and very addicted.


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

me too....    


em houghton


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just added you as a friend hun then we can sort out FT Neighbours lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I like this to but am new to it , 
How do u ladies get the money ? 
I seem to spend it so quick   but not a lot to show for it , My farm looks very sad


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ebonie with any money you get start with plowing and grapes to build money then potatos, make sure you visit your neighbours also every day as you get money for watering, etc.


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Ebonie, go into the marketplace and get hired for harvesting other people's farms - don't beg for work though as people tend not to like it.  You also earn tonnes more if you hire someone to harvest your plots for you.  Personally, I can't get enough points!

There is a post in the VIP area for fans of this too!

C
x


----------

